# [SOLVED] wireless Adapter not showing in Device Manager



## rajesshh (Mar 27, 2010)

My wireless Adapter is showing in Device Manager
I downloaded and installed the adapter from internet still it is not showing
My Laptop is Lenovo 3000 N100

Please help

Thanks
Rajesh


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: wireless Adapter not showing in Device Manager*

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?

It would be best if you could post a screen shot of Device Manager with the *Network adapters* and *Other devices* sections expanded.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## rajesshh (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: wireless Adapter not showing in Device Manager*

Hi,

I have attached the screenshot from the device manager.
Thanks for your help

regards,
Rajesh


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: wireless Adapter not showing in Device Manager*

You need to load the Chipset driver, then reload all the other dirvers. The "Base System Device" is probably Flash drive readers.

What Brand and Model is this pc?


----------



## rajesshh (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: wireless Adapter not showing in Device Manager*

It is Lenovo -3000 N100 Laptop


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: wireless Adapter not showing in Device Manager*

You can find all your drivers on the lenovo support site

http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/homeLenovo.do


----------



## rajesshh (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: wireless Adapter not showing in Device Manager*

Hi,

I was able to install all the driver except for "Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus" driver. I installed Realtek Driver but then also it is showing Yellow ? and my sound is not working.

I have attached the screenshot of my device manager.

Thanks for your help.

Regards,
Rajesh


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: wireless Adapter not showing in Device Manager*

Have you run Windows Updates?

You can try the UAA driver

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/835221


----------



## rajesshh (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: wireless Adapter not showing in Device Manager*

I was able to successful install sound driver  
thanks for your help

regards,
Rajesh


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: wireless Adapter not showing in Device Manager*

What did you do?


----------



## rajesshh (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: wireless Adapter not showing in Device Manager*

Installed the Soundmax driver 

Thanks,
Rajesh


----------

